
Good work, great work, right work - arunc
https://forum.dlang.org/post/q7u6g1$94p$1@digitalmars.com
======
externalreality
> This kind of work needs to stop. There's no discernible purpose to this
> refactoring and no discernible improvement in the code following. It
> actually adds code!

I hope this serves as a lesson for everyone. Saying "I'm Sorry" for your rude
outburst is a lot easier than (forgive me but) rambling on about a fictitious,
subjective definition of "Good Work" to make yourself feel better. That is a
road to madness and vulnerability, and it is dangerous.

------
mappu
Not loading for me - archive link
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190406160201/https://forum.dlan...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190406160201/https://forum.dlang.org/thread/q6plhj$1l9$1@digitalmars.com?page=15)
but clicking anywhere on the archived page takes you to an uncrawled error.

